# People Falling off!



## Gizmo

Ok I know its not supposed to be funny, but sometimes you just can't help it and then sometimes people are just plain dumb too.

Ok, this one is funny, love the title. 





Um Idk what the heck happened but her jumping was horrible and how did the saddle get there!





This one must have hurt! But the guy was more worried about the horse! haha





She kinda had this coming.





Yeah she had that coming too...





Lol, too cute! She is laughing the whole time!





Again, deserved it.





Wow! What and idiot.


----------



## RockandRide

Wow these are really funny! I've never actually see someone fall of a horse in real life...only in videos. My favourite was the first one definitely! That was hilarious. And in the last one it looks like the guy enjoyed hitting the horse (who by the way look like a horse in my barn). For a lot of them they definitley saw it coming! Have you fallen off?


----------



## Gizmo

Oh yeah defiantly have fallen off. Had one scary one, but nothing serious yet and I'm sure I will fall more too, but its part of riding. I love when they laugh though, that makes it ok for you to laugh too. 
The first one had great jumping form, too bad he wasn't jumping a jump, lol. The second to last one was an idiot. She kept kicking and kicking and flapping around on him so the horse got irritated with her. My horse would do the same thing. And the last one was way unnecessary. I can see giving the horse one little wack because bucking isn't good but hitting it that many times and then laughing while doing it isn't nice.


----------



## xXEventerXx

most videos of people falling off can be prevented, there just stupid!


----------



## RedTree

the last ones been on here before, got some bashings with it idiot girl.

Anyway some of them didn't work  I wanted to see Ozzie jumping the invisible fence one lol
That was cute how the girl stayed on but laughed the whole way what a champ


----------



## RedTree

okay alls I had to do was click on the link lol, and geeze that horse can jump lol from the way he was trotting it didn't look like he would do anything


----------



## netty83

I'm not guuna start bashing but I wish I knew that girl in the last vid and had a whip right now! ooops think i just did!


----------



## Gizmo

netty83 said:


> I'm not guuna start bashing but I wish I knew that girl in the last vid and had a whip right now! ooops think i just did!


Lol, me too.

And yeah the horse can jump! It was awesome, and she totally didn't expect it either.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

The last one was just a stupid girl but not all of them were stupid. Some people, especially beginners and people who don't ride very much, don't have a good seat to ride those small bucks.. So don't be bashing people you aren't as "amazing" as you people might think you are.

This isn't directed as you Gizmo because it is funny when people fall or get bucked off, just some people apparently don't know how to be nice or remember they were a beginner once too.


----------



## Gizmo

Ray MacDonald said:


> The last one was just a stupid girl but not all of them were stupid. Some people, especially beginners and people who don't ride very much, don't have a good seat to ride those small bucks.. So don't be bashing people you aren't as "amazing" as you people might think you are.
> 
> This isn't directed as you Gizmo because it is funny when people fall or get bucked off, just some people apparently don't know how to be nice or remember they were a beginner once too.


Oh I know. I have had my many times of coming off. Lol. I don't think anyone is picking on anyone. I think that the ones with the girls fooling around though, is a good case of why they got bucked. Because they were fooling around. They are lucky they didn't get really hurt.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I agree, I just hear stuff like "OMG that girl is a horrible rider cuz she fell off!" Which isn't true. "You need to learn how to fall before you learn how to ride"


----------



## usandpets

Here's one of me and I fall off three times in it, lol. You have to get a little into it before I fall off, but watch for the beginning so you know why it happens. We were recreating what had happened before we shot the vid.


----------



## xXEventerXx

well that was just stupidity


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I agree! I DO NOT like what you did. And quite frankly I would have kicked you in the head.


----------



## usandpets

Ray MacDonald said:


> I agree! I DO NOT like what you did. And quite frankly I would have kicked you in the head.


 What didn't you like? Training her to lay down or riding her backwards?


----------



## dee

I admit I didn't watch the whole video. I really don't think I have a problem with laying the horse down - there may be some value in it. What I don't understand, is why was the horse ridden backwards? What I saw was a rider completely at the mercy of what looked to be a perfectly sane horse that was confused by the rider's position and lack of clear control. While she may have bucked eventually anyway, it looks like she really didn't "buck" until she got flanked by the rider.

I'm not bashing - I'm really not in a position to. I just don't understand the point of the exercise...


----------



## Ray MacDonald

In what situation would you need a horse to be trained to lay down? I didn't like the method or the backwards riding, no need. Bareback riding I'm fine with, but backwards is just dumb.


----------



## netty83

Ray MacDonald said:


> The last one was just a stupid girl but not all of them were stupid. Some people, especially beginners and people who don't ride very much, don't have a good seat to ride those small bucks.. So don't be bashing people you aren't as "amazing" as you people might think you are.
> 
> This isn't directed as you Gizmo because it is funny when people fall or get bucked off, just some people apparently don't know how to be nice or remember they were a beginner once too.
> 
> I would like to clarify that i too am by no means an accomplished rider and class my self as a beginner rider although I have been around horses most of my life. I wasn't bashing for the fact the girl came off I was bashing about the fact that the girl took the whip to the horse after being stood there for a few seconds while she giggled and decided what to do. I am all for letting your horse no that it's unappropriate behaviour but feel this needs to be done immediately after the incident not several seconds or minutes later. Sorry if i offended anyone but just my opinion. Great to see some of the other vids, the young girl with the pony doing a mini bronc was great that girl did fab and giggled the whole way through so she must have enjoyed it


----------



## equiniphile

Loved the first one. Last one made me kinda mad, but I've seen it like 10 times. Usandpets, that was just plain stupid, you had that coming. Poor horse was confused, I would have bucked you off too. Do you realize the difference in signals when you're backwards?


----------



## AlexS

Usandpets, what was your goal? What were you trying to achieve and for what reason?

All I see in your video is a very tolerant horse who was very confused by your body position and your use of leg in the wrong place.


----------



## ponyboy

usandpets said:


> Here's one of me and I fall off three times in it, lol. You have to get a little into it before I fall off, but watch for the beginning so you know why it happens. We were recreating what had happened before we shot the vid.
> 
> YouTube - Horse torture and abuse of Lucy



Dude, what was the point of all that?


----------



## VanillaBean

What exactly was the point of the backwards part of that video??

VB


----------



## Ray MacDonald

netty83, I agree that video with the girl hitting her pony was just stupid. And I don't think you offended anyone


----------



## usandpets

Well, to all of you that thought my vid was stupid. I was recreating what had happened before we shot the vid. I got her to lay down and when I stepped over her neck, she got up. I ended up riding backwards and she "bucked" me off. I guess you all are too sophistcated to find it funny like we did. My point of doing it again and again was to teach her that her response, bucking, was the wrong answer, which in the end she was fine. The reason she bucked was she didn't like the feeling of my legs where they were when I slid back. She was fine until I slid back. You say she was confused but really she was just being ****y. I have had her since she was three weeks old. She trusts me that I won't hurt her and I know she won't try to hurt me either. She does have attitude though.

The point of teaching her to lay down is teaching her a trick. It is pretty neat when a horse lays down for you to get on.


----------



## usandpets

She is a tolerant horse because I do these things with her. If you were to ride double, the second persons legs would be in that area. Granted I wouldn't ride double on her anyway, because she's so small. I guess none of you have ever had a horse with an "Oh no you didn't just touch me there!" spot. I'm guessing most of you have well trained "show ponies" so that's why you don't like this. Well, whatever.


----------



## Missdv

Ok usandpets, WHY, what were you thinking? the kid with the whip needs some manner training, that horse way forgot why he was being whipped. And loved the rest, I used to be a young idiot and did this on purpose(5th grade, played rodeo on shetlands), now I avoid it at all costs, don't heal as fast. Wish I had gotten a shot of my hubby's first try at bareback, told him to ride away from the mounting block and sit back a ways. He did get back on though, only took her 2 bucks to throw him, thought something had her back leg, ahh the memories, loved the vidoes.


----------



## Missdv

Well, explaining that ahead of time would save a lot of people a lot of, tsk tsk. If you would explain things instead, we might understand, looks as if you were trying for a bit of controversy.


----------



## usandpets

Missdv said:


> Well, explaining that ahead of time would save a lot of people a lot of, tsk tsk. If you would explain things instead, we might understand, looks as if you were trying for a bit of controversy.


 This thread is about people falling off the horse, and well, I fell off when she bucked. When I posted the vid I did say that I was trying to recreate what happened before we shot the vid. I thought the vid was funny and still do. I thought the vid explained itself. After I fell of the first time, you can hear me in the vid saying because she did that, she's going to do it again. I wasn't trying to start any controversy, but others disagreed with the vid. I can't help that.


----------



## Gizmo

ok usandpets I got to watch it finally. That was a great training video. I love my horses so that you can do anything to them and they will just stand there. You weren't being an idiot like the kids fooling around that I posted. You were actually in training mode. I have never thought about doing that before. That is a really good idea actually for desensitizing.  Oh and by the way, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your round pen. Can I have it? lol


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I just hate the tying a horses leg up method, thats all.


----------



## Gizmo

Oh, that is a western thing. That is actually super helpful with Mustangs.


----------



## usandpets

Gizmo said:


> ok usandpets I got to watch it finally. That was a great training video. I love my horses so that you can do anything to them and they will just stand there. You weren't being an idiot like the kids fooling around that I posted. You were actually in training mode. I have never thought about doing that before. That is a really good idea actually for desensitizing.  Oh and by the way, I LOVE LOVE LOVE your round pen. Can I have it? lol


 Sure you can have it , but I get the horse in your profile pic  jk Actually, it's not ours but where we board our horses.


Ray MacDonald said:


> I just hate the tying a horses leg up method, thats all.


 I can understand that. Tying the leg up has a good side effect though. It also teaches the horse that if their leg is caught in something, they don't need to fight it. Before starting to teach her to lay down, I tried to teach her how to respond if her leg was caught in something. I had her leg "caught" in the lead rope as I held the rope. She fought it everytime. After I did the laying down, she gave to the pressure I had on the rope, and I could actually lead her by her hoof. I'm sure you'll ask "What's the point of leading her like that?" It just reinforces the idea of her leg being caught and giving to the pressure.

I may have unconventional ways of training our horses, but I don't want a conventional horse. I don't want a horse that I can just take in the arena. I don't want a horse that only goes on easy trailrides. I want a horse that I can take anywhere and do anything with. I've seen arena horses that lose it if you take them outside and the wind hits them in the butt. I've seen outdoor horses taken inside and have a total meltdown. I want to know that whatever someone does around the horse they will remain calm, but I don't want a mindless shell of a horse either. I hope you can understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## MicKey73

Sooo, in case any of you guys don't beleive in karma..... I was laughing at (most of) these yesterday, and today what happens? I get dumped for the first time. Womp womp


----------



## usandpets

MicKey73 said:


> Sooo, in case any of you guys don't beleive in karma..... I was laughing at (most of) these yesterday, and today what happens? I get dumped for the first time. Womp womp


 Hope you didn't get hurt to bad. I've always felt that when you end up on the ground, you'll be better next time at staying on  I've ended up on the ground many times when I first started, but I can handle almost everything our horses can throw at me now (except riding backwards, haha)


----------



## equiniphile

Ahh, I get it now. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## MicKey73

usandpets said:


> Hope you didn't get hurt to bad. I've always felt that when you end up on the ground, you'll be better next time at staying on  I've ended up on the ground many times when I first started, but I can handle almost everything our horses can throw at me now (except riding backwards, haha)


Haha yeah, nothing broken, verry nice bruise on my hip though! Lesson learned.


----------



## VanillaBean

This is my friend, her horse was being really bad.
I sound reaallly stupid in the background! I dodnt think he was going to do anything so i was just blah blah blah!!

YouTube - Falling off of Stuart


----------



## Gizmo

usandpets said:


> Sure you can have it , but I get the horse in your profile pic  jk Actually, it's not ours but where we board our horses.
> 
> I can understand that. Tying the leg up has a good side effect though. It also teaches the horse that if their leg is caught in something, they don't need to fight it. Before starting to teach her to lay down, I tried to teach her how to respond if her leg was caught in something. I had her leg "caught" in the lead rope as I held the rope. She fought it everytime. After I did the laying down, she gave to the pressure I had on the rope, and I could actually lead her by her hoof. I'm sure you'll ask "What's the point of leading her like that?" It just reinforces the idea of her leg being caught and giving to the pressure.
> 
> I may have unconventional ways of training our horses, but I don't want a conventional horse. I don't want a horse that I can just take in the arena. I don't want a horse that only goes on easy trailrides. I want a horse that I can take anywhere and do anything with. I've seen arena horses that lose it if you take them outside and the wind hits them in the butt. I've seen outdoor horses taken inside and have a total meltdown. I want to know that whatever someone does around the horse they will remain calm, but I don't want a mindless shell of a horse either. I hope you can understand where I'm coming from.



Oh darn that's a deal breaker, that is my Gizmo and I wouldn't give him up for the world. 

*VanillaBean:* Lol, that was kinda funny. She looked kinda mad, lol. The winter just gets the all worked up and excited.


----------



## VanillaBean

Haha she was mad bcuz her horse was pawing at her after she fell off!!

VB


----------



## Ray MacDonald

usandpets said:


> Sure you can have it , but I get the horse in your profile pic  jk Actually, it's not ours but where we board our horses.
> 
> I can understand that. Tying the leg up has a good side effect though. It also teaches the horse that if their leg is caught in something, they don't need to fight it. Before starting to teach her to lay down, I tried to teach her how to respond if her leg was caught in something. I had her leg "caught" in the lead rope as I held the rope. She fought it everytime. After I did the laying down, she gave to the pressure I had on the rope, and I could actually lead her by her hoof. I'm sure you'll ask "What's the point of leading her like that?" It just reinforces the idea of her leg being caught and giving to the pressure.
> 
> I may have unconventional ways of training our horses, but I don't want a conventional horse. I don't want a horse that I can just take in the arena. I don't want a horse that only goes on easy trailrides. I want a horse that I can take anywhere and do anything with. I've seen arena horses that lose it if you take them outside and the wind hits them in the butt. I've seen outdoor horses taken inside and have a total meltdown. I want to know that whatever someone does around the horse they will remain calm, but I don't want a mindless shell of a horse either. I hope you can understand where I'm coming from.


I never looked at it that way! I apologize for my uneducatedness LOL


----------



## Countrylady1071

that video with the paint jumping the pole.. haha that was hilarious. his trot looked so blahdiblah too i was not expecting such a big reaction to a pole!


----------



## usandpets

Ray MacDonald said:


> I never looked at it that way! I apologize for my uneducatedness LOL


 Not a problem. How are we to learn if we don't ask about what we don't understand?

I had another thought about teaching the horse to lay down while I was at work today. I really hadn't thought about this before teaching our horses to lay down. I have had three experiences that a horse ended up laying on the ground where they couldn't get up because their legs were stuck/caught. When you go to get their legs free, what is the usual response of the horse? The second they feel an ounce of their leg being free, they will try to pull their leg away or frantically try to get up, right? What if in a control environment we could teach them that it's ok to be laying down and remain calm and relaxed? What is the human response when we have a horse that is on the groung with a leg stuck? We usually freak out and are in a panic ourselves. In the same controlled environment, we can teach ourselves how to reassure the horse calmly and remain in control.


----------



## Countrylady1071

usandpets, how do you get them to lay down the first time?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Countrylady1071 said:


> usandpets, how do you get them to lay down the first time?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pretty much what he was doing and just stay persistent. This is a video of the first time I ever laid Jynxy down, and you are essentially watching the entire thing from start to finish - there's maybe a few minutes missing from the beginning:






And this is maybe a month later, after teaching her the cue by squeezing in front of her withers and saying down:


----------



## usandpets

Countrylady1071 said:


> usandpets, how do you get them to lay down the first time?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Here's a vid of how but let me explain how to do it. You need to have a good bond and trust between you and the horse. We clasp the rope around the fetlock and bring it over the back of the horse, down the other side and under where the girth line is. After lifting the hoof, pull the rope tight and the tug to the side and backward at the same time. Also you want to give the horse a verbal cue of down or lay. WARNING: at first the horse will probably fight having it's leg up and going down! If the horse fights having it's leg up, you can release the pressure on the rope when the horse stops fighting to get it's leg free. Do the same when the horse kneels. When you ask again, and the horse kneels, keep asking for down and you can push away from yourself on the rear end. It may fall away or towards you. When the horse does go down, be ready but becareful because the horse will try to get up right away. Go to the horses neck or back and comfort the horse to calm them down. IMPORTANT: remove the rope from the leg! You will have to pull on the rope to create some slack. If they fall towards you, it is more difficult to pull on the rope. Comfort the horse until it's relaxed, then back away so the horse can get back up.

This is how I have done it to my horses. There are other ways also. I assume no responsibility for anyone that tries this or the horse involved. You do so at your own risk. If you are afraid you or the horse might get hurt, DO NOT try this. It very well could happen!


----------



## Gizmo

That's really cool. I watched this old movie one time too, where this guy was hurt and the girl couldn't pick him up. The horse was trained to lay down, so she made the horse lay down and she was able to move him just enough onto the horse so he could be slung over it and the horse got up and she was able to walking him back to safety.


----------



## xXEventerXx

I think the movie your thinking of is the horse whisperer? am i right but the girl was hurt and so was the horse but mentally lol


----------



## Gizmo

No, it might have happened in that one too, but this was an old western, Something like Mustang or something like that.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Gizmo said:


> That's really cool. I watched this old movie one time too, where this guy was hurt and the girl couldn't pick him up. The horse was trained to lay down, so she made the horse lay down and she was able to move him just enough onto the horse so he could be slung over it and the horse got up and she was able to walking him back to safety.


Personally, that's why I do stuff like this. I think it is absolutely invaluable, especially to trail riders, to have your horse know how to lay down. I can ride bareback without any worries about how I may get back on in a field. If I break a leg, I can hopefully count on my horse to be able to assist me moreso then if they don't know how to lay down.


----------



## Countrylady1071

thanks usandpets and MM- 
i will definitely be doing that with my horse this weekend! i think that its a great thing to teach your horse. MM, how many times did you have to do it before your mare learned the command and would do it just by you squeezing her withers? my gelding is very willing and learns things fast but i can't imagine him lying down so willingly!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Probably about a month, with me working on it only a couple times a week for maybe 10-15 minutes each session.

As you can see though, she is VERY docile natured. We have a pony who's also trained to lay down on command, and it took her a little bit longer because she's a bit stubborn and wants it to be HER idea. My Arab mare? You cannot do it without a fight. It's virtually impossible to teach her tricks because she's not food orientated either. She's extremely stubborn and opinionated and just thinks such things are beneath her.

Be prepared for it NOT to go "great" the first time. Give them lots of breaks and encouragement. Jynxy is VERY food orientated, so giving her a cookie every time she does what I ask is a HUGE motivator for her - she can also sort of bow (she's a bit clumsy and tends to fall over, LOL) and she also gives hugs!


----------



## Countrylady1071

my Arab gives hugs too, sooo adorable. He's not food oriented at ALL but he likes being loved on and praised. He's a great horse under saddle and on the ground too, but I don't know how he'll be with tricks.. He sidepasses under saddle great, even bareback with no bridle or anything he'll do it. butttt I've been trying to get him to do it from the ground, and he looks at me like "are you serious?" lol. Well we'll see how it goes this weekend, wish me luck lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald

What do you put around their leg? Just rope?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Ray MacDonald said:


> What do you put around their leg? Just rope?


Yup! I used to use leadropes, now I have some soft rope I use because I don't like the clips. I never had a problem with them, but using big metal clips just doesn't seem like a great idea.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

What do the clips look like? Yeah, it doesn't sound like the best idea. Do you just loop it or tie it?


----------



## Larra98

I think the whole idea of a horse knowing neat tricks and a horse that can lie down on command amazes me and I myself am teaching my horse to bow for now then I'll move on to laying down. 

But people who use the rope method to teach horses to lie down, please please be so very careful and remember how small their legs are and how they can hurt a leg with the rope method. 

At least give the natural way a try. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Usandpets I would like to apologize to you as well, I questioned what the heck you were trying to do. For some reason my speakers on my PC died, so maybe I missed stuff you said, but I thought you were just being a douche and didn't have a motivation or a goal behind what you were doing.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Ahahaa nice Alex!

How would you do it th natural way?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Larra98 said:


> I think the whole idea of a horse knowing neat tricks and a horse that can lie down on command amazes me and I myself am teaching my horse to bow for now then I'll move on to laying down.
> 
> But people who use the rope method to teach horses to lie down, please please be so very careful and remember how small their legs are and how they can hurt a leg with the rope method.
> 
> At least give the natural way a try.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As long as you know what you're doing, the rope method is safest for BOTH parties. I originally taught Jynx to bow by simply picking up a leg, and her balance and excitement over food is questionable enough that she's almost toppled over on me before. I CAN lay her down without ropes (she doesn't do it on command anymore, we don't work on it enough), however it definitely becomes more dangerous for both of us as I am forced to bend over beside a horse laying down. It's NOT the greatest position to be in when 1,000 pounds of horse is bearing down on you.


----------



## usandpets

AlexS said:


> Usandpets I would like to apologize to you as well, I questioned what the heck you were trying to do. For some reason my speakers on my PC died, so maybe I missed stuff you said, but I thought you were just being a douche and didn't have a motivation or a goal behind what you were doing.


 Quite alright. Too many times, we (me too) only get part of what's going on and make an assumption. I hope you got some humor from the vid in the end.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I did lol


----------



## Stella

The first video was funny. that last girl is an idiot. i feel sorry for that horse.


----------



## Haylee

I sprained my collor bone because the horse I was riding refused the jump, then we went to look behind to jump to see what scared him, and there was a fallen nest of baby birds! Not sure if that was the reason he refused it, but I though it was pretty sweet.  Except the falling off and pain part...


----------



## Brithorse1996

Can I just ask how you sprained your collar bone?


----------

